# How to catch walleye?



## Guy Groulx (Sep 15, 2005)

You may have seen my post in the "Trout Salmon" department. Anyway, I've just started to go fishing at 60.... the last time was with my dad when I was 17.... Learning all over again. 
In this area of Frankfort Michigan we have it all and I wan it all .... just kidding. In lake Michigan we get Salmon of different kind and tout of different kind. I tried for Walleye in a small lake near by and didn't have any luck while every body tells me that they catch them. 
Now, I didn't try this yet.... I just found out to use a crawler ??something or other?? described as a spinner followed by 2 hooks the whole thing about 6 to 8 inches. This guy said that he just drift troll jigging it some. 
Does that make sence? 
Is there any other trick out there? 
I welcome any help and ideas.

How about Perch? Any ideas? 
I keep catching rock bass. In Crystal Lake it's very good eating an no parasites in them. Even with this very hot temperature they're clean. I made some Rock Bass tacos last week ..... very good!

I know the Perch is there I've seen it while SCUBA diving but no luck so farin catching any.
Thanks in advance.

The OWL


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

Crawler Harness= a spinner +2-3 hooks with various length leader(1-4 ft) The hooks are to stretch out the Crawler(big worm if you didn't know  )

This is usually trolled at 1-3 mph, usually behind a weight(depending on depth to bottom and were the fish are located in that specific body of water) walleyes often relate to bottom or near bottom, but they do on occasion suspend.

Look for structure, points weedlines, dropoffs or all three combined..

Lets say you are in 20 ft of water, and have a relatively snag-free bottom use a 1-1 1/2 oz weight in front of a swivel, connect the harness, attach bait & get it to the bottom, keep weight at or near bottom as you move along the structure...sometimes you feel a fish bite, other times they just hang on...give them a few seconds to get it & set hook...

This would be a starting point & work from there, experiment with leader length, spinner size, color, shape....floaters....worm size, weights speeds etc etc...


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Northlan's fireball jig usually works well in most situations. You can tip it with a minnow, leech or crawler. If the guy you talked to was using spinners he was probably just drifting spinners on a bottom bouncer. You can tip them with either crawlers or leeches. Spinners are cheap. Most of the time you can find them as low as 50 cents per spinner in most bait shops. You can usually buy bottom bouncers for a buck each or in bundles of ten. 
I would try these 2 things they are the probably the most basic, but i know they have both caught me alot of walleyes in all types of weather and any time thoughout the summer and fall.


----------



## Guy Groulx (Sep 15, 2005)

Norm70 said:


> Northlan's fireball jig usually works well in most situations. You can tip it with a minnow, leech or crawler. If the guy you talked to was using spinners he was probably just drifting spinners on a bottom bouncer. You can tip them with either crawlers or leeches. Spinners are cheap. Most of the time you can find them as low as 50 cents per spinner in most bait shops. You can usually buy bottom bouncers for a buck each or in bundles of ten.
> I would try these 2 things they are the probably the most basic, but i know they have both caught me alot of walleyes in all types of weather and any time thoughout the summer and fall.[/quote
> 
> What is a Northlan's fireball jig?
> ...


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Sorry i meant Northland, can't spell. Its a basic leadhead jig. I would suppsoe you could find them in michigan, but i guess i don't know. Anytype of leadhead jig would do. Just ask a salemen at a sporting goods store. As far as colors you would have to ask around as to what works.


----------

